# G shock straps



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Bought G Shock off the sales forum. It's great condition but can't get along with the shiny resin strap.

Google replacements but they cost a bit. Can you suggest alternatives. Failing to get an acceptable strap; I'll have to sell it.

It's a GA -200RG

Cheers

Stay safe

George


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

sparky the cat said:


> Can you suggest alternatives.


 Check and see if you can get the conversion lugs for that model. I got mine off eBay including a strap for around £20.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Wrench

Cheers, they look okay.

George


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

All sorted.

The missus asked what I was looking for. I explained. Let's see she said.

"I wear oversize watches" she said. So end up saving £20, but ............being a G-shock lighter.

How come it was sold to me as a good idea. And how come I went for it.

Oh, well


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Now I've got to find another G g-shock. I only had that one


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Might be a bit late now, and I apologise for not seeing this sooner, but have a look here, George.

https://www.tiktox.com/casio-bands-bezels-and-spares/g-shock-straps.html


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Roger. I have a plan. Missus has laid claim to the casio but she hasn't worn it yet. Now it is only a few days since the hijack, however, if it's not worn by Christmas day then I'll invoke the ancient horological law .......'If it ain't being used it should be passed onto to someone who will use it'


----------

